# Move to Koh Samui



## Rozzec100

Hi
Just wanted to find out whether it was easy to meet people on Koh Samui - I'm 30. Maybe moving over to teach.
Plus how easy is it to find accommodation and average prices of longer term lets....
There will probably be other expat teachers looking for accommodation but wanted to get an idea in case I needed to find something on own.

Advice warmly welcomed!


----------



## Happynthailand

google "Koh Sami,Thailand",that should get you started


----------



## modeeper

I lived and taught there for about six months. What I liked most about the place was the ferry ride there from Surat.

There are hotels of all prices. Find the McDonalds on the main road in Lamai. Across from it is a short street running perpendicular. There are some nice cheap one round there. For me Lamai was better then Chewang, mostly Eurotrash there. 

I worked there (in Thailand) seven years. It was too easy to find a gig. Haven't a clue what it's like now.

Lots of thievery. Watch your stuff. Never rent any vehicle, like a motorbike or wave runner. Oh the horror! Google it.


----------



## Mr Bee

Hi there. I've been living in Samui for a couple of years now, also lived in 4 properties. Why you may ask! Well every property I seem to discover these days seems to be better and cheaper. I agree with the chaps comment about Lamai, however depending on your budget, Bophut Hills and Chewang Noi are beautiful. If you drive then you should be able to rent a pick up 4x4 from 12500 pm or if your budget can stretch, you can get a 4x4 Fortuna for 25000 pm, including insurance. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## asiantraveler

I wonder if it's easy to find a teaching job on Samui. 
The place is flooded with tourists and I agree Chaweng is not the place to stay for a longer period of time.

In general as it is an island everything tends to be a bit more expensive compared to mainland. Why not try to find a job there?


----------



## sunandsands

My friend got a teaching post in Koh Samui and she said that the salary that was offered to her at a Thai school was a tad lower than the ones in BKK. But who would say no to Koh Samui, right? So she grabbed it. I remember her saying that she got an apartment for around 5K Baht too.


----------

